# Lightroom Library.lrlibrary folder



## GDavies (Aug 18, 2020)

I discovered on my hard drive a folder named 'Lightroom Library.lrlibrary'. Is this folder associated only with Lightroom (the cloud based service) which I once used but no longer do? Can I safely delete it? It is separate from a folder named 'Lightroom' which contains the catalog and preview and other associated files for Lightroom Classic.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes, if you never plan to use Lr (Cloudy) on that platform.  Even if you do return to the cloudy version, you can create a new lrlibrary file.


----------



## GDavies (Aug 19, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Yes, if you never plan to use Lr (Cloudy) on that platform.  Even if you do return to the cloudy version, you can create a new lrlibrary file.


Thanks for your help; much appreciated


----------

